# Sick, Blade or Empty-Hand???



## geezer (May 30, 2008)

Arnis, Escrima, Kali, or just FMA...who cares about the name? What does your FMA emphasise the most? Stick, blade, or empty hand? And beyond that, what are the major influences that give it its flavor?


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 30, 2008)

Geezer,

Well names imply different systems and different systems definately emphasize different elements.

When I am training Kombatan it is definately about footwork and two sticks.  Yes we do single stick training but there is so much that involves Siniwalli that it definately is a focal point.

When I am training Doce Pares it is primarily about Single Stick and sparring.  The footwork is much more subtle and faster as it is really about multiple fast hits within corto mano range.  Fluidity and speed are essential!

When I am training with Kali players it is about footwork and longer strokes, emphasising the sword component/aspect.

When I train my students I tend to emphasize flow and sensitivity through drills like Hubad and Palis-Palis to develop quick reflexes to better equip them for knife drills.

Training in different arts has given me the perspective that each art has it's own view of the "mix" of elements and that the progressive practioner does well to appreciate each of these views and find the coverage they think is appropriate...


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2008)

In Modern arnis, single stick and empty hand. But I'm always thinking about the blade!


----------



## geezer (May 31, 2008)

arnisador said:


> In Modern arnis, single stick and empty hand. _But I'm always thinking about the blade_!



Me too--and not with much pleasure. Them things scare me!


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2008)

In Silat as taught by Guru Plinck the answer would be "You're asking the wrong question."

The empty hand, knife, stick and big knife are all very much the same. Going form the first to the second is trivial because you've been practicing it all along. The others have their own peculiarities, but if your Silat base is good it's easy to adopt them. The assumption is that there are always knives at least.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 1, 2008)

Blade awareness at all times. Most of the training is usually the opponent is bladed and you are empty handed, or have a blunt object. There are always multiple opponents and there are at least 3 bladed weapons involved.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2008)

empty hand first with a high emphasis on stick and blade next. Foot work, timing and awearness is of the utmost importance with all of the above


----------

